# dam and i thought tv couldnt get worse



## mattstihl (Apr 6, 2011)

i just ran across this show this past weekend on [email protected]$ thers a dramitized show about logging!!!! last i checked this dramma stuff was for the women, i guess times have taken a turn for the worst. they defenitly could have done with out the swamp logging idiots i have never seen such a hand full of inbreed morons with missing teeth. but i have to say the one good thing i saw is when the rigging crew sent the bee hive up to the landing for that guy who showed up late that was classic im gonna keep that that one in my back pocket for future ocasions....


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 6, 2011)

mattstihl said:


> i just ran across this show this past weekend...



Where ya been? Under a rock?  

Gary


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 6, 2011)

Also known as "Real Housewives of the PNW".

.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 6, 2011)

No worries. As soon as you think it couldn't get worse, it will. I'm not sure why I still continue to pay my cable bill. I watch maybe an hour a week anymore.


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 9, 2011)

mattstihl said:


> i just ran across this show this past weekend on [email protected]$ thers a dramitized show about logging!!!! *last i checked this dramma stuff was for the women*, i guess times have taken a turn for the worst. they defenitly could have done with out the swamp logging idiots i have never seen such a hand full of inbreed morons with missing teeth. but i have to say the one good thing i saw is when the rigging crew sent the bee hive up to the landing for that guy who showed up late that was classic im gonna keep that that one in my back pocket for future ocasions....


I'm guessing you haven't been to the chainsaw forum yet then.....


----------

